# New



## Renda (11 mo ago)

Hello. I’m new to this. My husband has decided after 30 years he no longer has feelings for my so we are no longer together. However we’re still living together due to financial strain. Any suggestions on how to handle this stressful situation??? Hurt and confused.


----------



## thunderchad (12 mo ago)

Does he have a girlfriend?


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

I would try as much as possible to gray rock him. The least interactions with him the better with your mental help and peace. 

Pretend he's not there, go about your activities as if you were alone in the house. Present yourself relaxed, upbeat, like if you have the whole world to go to see.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

This isn't a viable long term solution is it. What are his plans for the future. Sell the house? Divide the assets? Could you both afford a much smaller place each?


----------



## re16 (Oct 9, 2012)

Renda said:


> Hello. I’m new to this. My husband has decided after 30 years he no longer has feelings for my so we are no longer together. However we’re still living together due to financial strain. Any suggestions on how to handle this stressful situation??? Hurt and confused.


Sorry for your situation, 30 years is a long time. If you are divorcing, you should push to live separately.... what you are doing now is not sustainable long term from an emotional standpoint, so you need to start taking steps toward living separately.

Do you work / have income?


----------

